# Logic Pro 9 vs Pro Tools 10



## klinic (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh god, a versus thread. I'm not sure if this is allowed, but at least hopefully the circumstances are slightly different then what would usually be expected from a thread such as this.

I have a MacBook pro, maxed out 17" from early-2011, not as powerful as the late-2011, but still bloody good in my opinion. Obviously, via the App Store, the full version of Logic is very cheap to me. $200 is not bad at all. However, I kind of want to buy an Eleven Rack. I have a Laney LC30 as a tube amp which is very nice... But I can't really crank it at home and, although it gives an amazing low gain and clean tone, it does not really cover the metal end of the spectrum for me.

Now, Pro Tools 10 is included with the Eleven rack. If I decide to get that, should I just stick with Pro Tools? Or considering that I have a Mac, should I get Logic Pro anyway?

Or, should I just not get a bloody Eleven Rack. I'd love an Axe-Fx, but it's quite out of my price range $800 or so vs $3500. I could always Mic up the tube combo and add a nice OD and EQ, or maybe I could save for a new amp.

Why, life? Why must you make me THINK?


----------



## Fiction (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd go with Pro Tools 10, only because I'm used to it.

But a lot of mac guys swear by logic, see if anyone around you has logic or go into a apple store and check it out and see how you find the interface in comparison to pro-tools. Whatever feels best to you, is going to be best. Essentially they all do the same thing, just other interfaces work better for you. I tried reaper, awesome included plug-ins, but the interface confused me so i swapped back to Pro Tools. 

In regards to the axe-fx, you could save up ~$1200-1300 and buy a used Axe-Standard and then buy either Pro-Tools or logic, with that I would go Axe + Logic, as Pro Tools 10 is about $300-400, whereas as you said you can get logic for $200.

Good Luck!


----------



## Fiction (Jan 25, 2012)

Double Post.


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 25, 2012)

hello there.
Given the fact that I (unfortunately) never tried out ProTools, let me briefly explain myself:
I'm a Logic user since '08. I'm still amazed about how MANY things you can do into it.
Really, it does EVERYTHING. Ease of use? Well, that's another story...
You need to understand the Logic enviroment first, which I admit is not User friendly, at least that was my experience... There's definitely a learning curve involved in the process, but once you get past that, you will be really amazed on how a well-thought piece of software Logic 9 is, you can trust me on that...

But people like Devin Townsend do prefer ProTools for editing and I think a more overall ease of use, and I understand that.

Also, I sincerely don't know about ProTools, but Logic 9 has dozens of plug-ins and stuff.
You can literally start building your own song all in-the-box, and let me tell you plug-ins like Delay Designer and Space Designer are worth alone those $200. And the list goes on man...

But at the end of the day, I think the overall quality of both DAW is so advanced that you can't really go wrong with any of those...

If you're planning to use MainStage, maybe Logic could be the best solution for you...

Hope I helped a little


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 25, 2012)

...and man, you want to go advanced? Get an Axe-Fx!

I own an Axe-Fx II, I'm amazed about how many possibilities this piece of gear does present to you. The avaiable routings are endless!! And I can tell the sonic improvement from a POD X3 and a POD HD, and I own the 3 of them!


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 25, 2012)

COMPLETELY different programs. I have used both extensively and:

Pro Tools > Logic for anything Audio and for Post Production

Pro Tools < Logic for anything midi


If you do lots of midi programming, work with synths and whatnot, go with Logic, because it pretty much can't be beat in that sense (Cubase is a distant 2nd really) and Pro Tools is a little clunky when it comes to MIDI I feel.

If you do lots of tracking, Pro Tools is an option. I don't actually often recommend Pro Tools out of the professional realm. It is not an easy program to use by any means, it can be quite counter intuitive to home music production (In a studio it's great though)

Don't get me wrong, I love Pro Tools and all it's very powerful tools... but I have found that for home music production it is a little bit behind. It is a stable platform, but it lacks some things (like VST support, 64 bit support and a whole host of features that home DAW users use often)

I have just been using Presonus' Studio One 2 Pro to record and mix my bands album even though I have Pro Tools 10, and I can honestly say that short of having a score editor and still lacking on some features in the Click Track, it kills Logic and Pro Tools. It has integrated Melodyne, a Mastering "Project" window which is just killer... sweet Convolution reverb and great loops/instruments. It's also really easy to work with... so that's something else to think about.



Another thing to keep in mind is that Pro Tools upgrade path is ridiculous. $300+ usually to upgrade to the next version. I paid $99 to upgrade from Studio One 1 - 2 and it was a SIGNIFICANT improvement (including integrated Melodyne, Multitrack transient detection and quantisation and a whole bunch of other really cool features that were requested and acted upon).... whereas the upgrade to Pro Tools 10 was fucking pathetic. Clip gain, 32-bit float, a channel strip plugin, Soundcloud support... all features which people have asking for for a while....

Just something to consider. Logic is pretty good with it's upgrades too actually.


----------



## klinic (Jan 25, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I'd go with Pro Tools 10, only because I'm used to it.
> 
> But a lot of mac guys swear by logic, see if anyone around you has logic or go into a apple store and check it out and see how you find the interface in comparison to pro-tools. Whatever feels best to you, is going to be best. Essentially they all do the same thing, just other interfaces work better for you. I tried reaper, awesome included plug-ins, but the interface confused me so i swapped back to Pro Tools.
> 
> ...



A used axe standard? 1300 is kind of a high price really, especially with me just having bought an RGD2127z

I honestly thought the Eleven Rack sounded pretty good. But it'll be quite a while before I could save up for something like the Axe-Fx. I have this extra money now, but I'm not saving _more_ money very fast at all. The only reason I really have so much money is because of a sudden surge of backpay, so I had to drastically lower my expenses for a while i.e. not eating. Now that I have the money that I earned though, I'm still earning more, so I basically have spare money. Enough maybe for an Eleven Rack, but an Axe-Fx is really pushing it. Maybe I'll just hold off for a while though. If it really is THAT much better I'll try and find a used one once I can afford it.


----------



## klinic (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually, scratch that. Even if I did get the Axe-Fx, then I'd need to get a separate interface and possibly even a poweramp wouldn't I? Too many hidden costs. Especially as I don't go for a huge variety of tones. I'd honestly much rather have an amp and mic it. But cost and volume is an issue.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 25, 2012)

Logic Pro is cheap at the moment because Logic 10 is rumored to be out soon(could be out next week or sometime in the summer). Its usually around 500 dollars.

You could always just get a firewire interface and use amp sims like Pod Farm/Lepou/Revalver etc


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 25, 2012)

klinic said:


> Actually, scratch that. Even if I did get the Axe-Fx, then I'd need to get a separate interface and possibly even a poweramp wouldn't I?



The Axe-Fx II acts as an audio interface with 4 outputs (2 stereo pair), 1 pair for processed guitar signal, the other for unprocessed signal. No need of external audio card, or cab, unless it's that what you want.
The cabs simulations on the Axe-Fx are not like the ones you get, for example, in a POD X3. They are far more advanced. I believe the stock ones are IRs too. And some of them are made by THESE guys. Go checkout some reviews about them.

But if you want to mic a real cab, well good luck buddy, take your time and patience, because man, setting up the correct enviroment to succeed in getting a master tone, it's a really time-consuming process, let alone tweaking and miking.
But if that's what you want, go for it.

On the other hand the Axe-Fx enables you to cut out from the equation those sections, because it's all already built-in in 1 piece of gear.
It's really designed to be All-in-1, and to me, it does that fantasticly!



klinic said:


> ...Especially as I don't go for a huge variety of tones.



All those amps and cabs are there to appeal to a wider range of guitar players. The larger variety of amps, effects, and routings, the more chances you have to find your GRAIL tone. That's it. I treat my preset like a REAL amp, I tweak a little here and there for different purposes, and that's it.
Another advantage instead of a REAL amp is CONSISTENCY. Have you ever owned a REAL amp? I mean a Tube amp? If you play guitar in the afternoon until evening, you can hear subtle differences in tone. That's not CONSISTENCE. Wheter it does bother you or not, it's a different story.



klinic said:


> I'd honestly much rather have an amp and mic it. But cost and volume is an issue.



Well, if that's what you are looking for, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## klinic (Jan 26, 2012)

Yup, I have a 30 Watt tube combo as mentioned in the OP. The Axe-Fx II might act as an interface. But being almost $3000 above my budget... $800 for sim and interface vs $3500. :/ And one even comes with a DAW.

I wish I could buy the Axe-Fx with just ONE or two models and have it a lot cheaper. xD Then I'd just have a quality high end amp that can run whisper quiet.


----------



## Ewan (Jan 26, 2012)

I suggest on a budget: Logic, cheap audio interface, Revalver HP, microphone. Once you've played around with all that, you'll know what else you need.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 26, 2012)

I have used both extensively have come to this concludion.

For home studio with limited stuff = Logic
For legit studio where everything is external and the computer is a tape machine = Pro tools


----------



## TGN (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe it depends a bit on how you intend to use it:

- If it is for home practice and recording a bit of your work or make some demos, then probably any small FireWire or USB interface + almost any DAW + VSTs (AUs) would work great, sound good and be quite cheap.

- If you want a unit that you can also take with your for band rehearsals and/or gigs it might be better to go with the Eleven rack. In this case you can always start out with Pro Tools (since it come with it anyway) and if you don't like it you can get Logic later.


----------



## klinic (Jan 28, 2012)

It depends if it can get a tone as good as my Laney Tube amp. If it can get a John Petrucci-ish tone, and it sounds realistic enough, I'd use it for rehearsal and gigging. Probably with a poweramp and cab. From there I can upgrade to an Axe-Fx or Triaxis or something when I can afford it.

You make a good point about trying Pro Tools first. I do want to do quite a bit of midi work too though, and preferably play it back through my MBP at a gig.


----------

